# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  Сертификация 1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2

## GeorgKond

Сертификация на Специалиста по платформе теперь проводится на 8.2.

У кого-нибудь есть книжка в электронном виде?:

"Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист" по платформе "1С:Предприятие 8". Версия 8.2"

http://v8.1c.ru/metod/books/book.jsp?id=171

----------


## progl

У меня нет) но есть она вживую - ее трудно достать было

----------


## Tom11

Если у кого-нибудь такая книжечка все же появилась, выложите ссылку плз.

----------


## plm1959

"Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист" по платформе "1С:Предприятие 8". Версия 8.2"

----------


## Tom11

> "Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист" по платформе "1С:Предприятие 8". Версия 8.2"


Спасибо, конечно, но это не последняя редакция (январь 2010), для подготовки к спецу очень хотелось бы последнюю редакцию (июнь 2010).

----------


## GeorgKond

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от plm1959  
> "Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист" по платформе "1С:Предприятие 8". Версия 8.2"
> 
> Спасибо, конечно, но это не последняя редакция (январь 2010), для подготовки к спецу очень хотелось бы последнюю редакцию (июнь 2010).


Кроме того, это книжка для подготовки на Проффессионала, а не на Специалиста.

----------


## killxp

http://narod.ru/disk/23342463000/Zad...ma_82.pdf.html

----------

sergnau (04.06.2012)

----------


## Dunda

А решения с описаниями есть где нибудьИ? именно по специалисту а не по професионалуИ?

----------


## Вольдэмар

Ребят, а есть вопросы к сдаче экзамена по 1С:предприятие 8 ЗУП? помогите найти

----------


## LivingStar

Давайте будем готовиться! У кого есть план? У меня есть методичка за июнь 2010 в ворде, надо кому?

----------


## L666

> Давайте будем готовиться! У кого есть план? У меня есть методичка за июнь 2010 в ворде, надо кому?


Всмысле, это ответы по специалисту? за июнь 2010 года? Если так, то Мне нужны!!!:yes:

----------


## LivingStar

> Всмысле, это ответы по специалисту? за июнь 2010 года? Если так, то Мне нужны!!!:yes:


 http://ifolder.ru/21871054

пароль: RuBoard

предлагаю делиться идеями по правильному решению и комментариями....

_Добавлено через 10 минут 21 секунду_
Это задачи!!!

_Добавлено через 15 секунд_
Это задачи!!!

----------

Михаил007 (19.04.2013)

----------


## Marks007

Скажите, товарищи а в чем вообще смысл этой так называемой сертификации? Неужели эта бумага прибавит мне знаний и навыков?

----------


## LivingStar

> Скажите, товарищи а в чем вообще смысл этой так называемой сертификации? Неужели эта бумага прибавит мне знаний и навыков?


С сертификатами ты сертифицируемый специалист....
В некоторых фирмах по этой причине могут не давать тестовых заданий на проверку....
При отборе кандидатов работодатель отдает предпочтение сертифицируемым специалистам...
А вообще если у тебя все тип топ с работой, работай! У меня не тип топ, вот и решил сертифицироваться. Сертифицируешься не от лучшей жизни...Бумага прибавит сил диктавать свои правила!

----------


## Михаил007

Здравствуйте. может я не по теме, мне интересно как происходит сдача экзаменов на специалиста, а именно, сколько вопросов или тестов нужно пройти для сдачи?

----------


## vladimirrr

LivingStar, byl by ochen' rad zapoluchit' etu metodiichku))kap-v-kstu@yandex.ru

----------


## dima4ka_63

> LivingStar, byl by ochen' rad zapoluchit' etu metodiichku))kap-v-kstu@yandex.ru


выше же ссылка с паролем для скачивания!

----------


## dima4ka_63

Задачи СПЕЦИАЛИСТ 1с 8.2 Июнь 2010
http://depositfiles.com/files/smy8rm4vm

----------


## dabro5

*ВИДЕО МАТЕРИАЛЫ от Spec8.ru*,
комплект для самостоятельной подготовки к экзамену
*1С Специалист по Платформе 8.2*

По всем разделам:

*0. Нулевой блок базового курса по программированию (обновлен), длительность: 6 часов 46 минут:*
    * http://depositfiles.com/files/pxs03bgle

Содержание:
*Скрытый текст*0-0: Блок 0. Знакомство с платформой.
Описание целей начального блока.

1-0: Глава 1. Развитие линейки1С:Предприятие 8».
Цели главы.

1-1:Краткая история развития платформы «1С:Предприятие 8» от версии 8.0 до 8.2.

1-2: Выход УПП ред. 1.3.

1-3: Работа типовых конфигураций в платформе «1С:Предприятие 8.2».

1-4: Основные изменения в платформе «1С:Предприятие 8.2».

2-0: Глава 2. Понятия «Платформа» и «Конфигурация».

2-1: Определения платформы и конфигурации. Примеры. Адаптация типовых решений под специфику предприятия.

2-2: Средства необходимые для разработки на платформе. Защита программного кода.

3-0: Глава 3. Установка платформы и конфигураций.

3-1: Дистрибутивы для разных операционных системы. Установочные пакеты «тонкого» и «толстого» клиентов.

3-2: Порядок установки платформы

3-3: Исполняемые файлы системы «1С:Предприятие 8».

3-4: Процесс установки конфигураций.

4-0: Глава 4. Общие сведения о платформе

4-1: Режимы работы с ИБ. Файловый вариант.

4-2: Клиент-серверный вариант работы с ИБ.

4-3: Особенности файлового варианта работы с ИБ.

4-4: Особенности клиент-серверного режима работы с ИБ.

4-5: Хранение журнала регистрации событий.

4-6: Просмотр текущего режима работы с ИБ.

4-7: Клиентские приложения: тонкий и толстый клиенты.

4-8: Web-клиент.

4-9: Архитектура приложений для файловой ИБ.

4-10: Архитектура приложений для клиент-серверной ИБ.

5-0: Глава 5. Список информационных баз

5-1: Работа со списком ИБ.

5-2: Настройка списка баз.

5-3: Создание новой ИБ.

5-4: Удаление базы.

5-5: Параметр ИБ «Вариант аутентификации».

5-6: Параметр ИБ «Скорость соединения».

5-7: Параметр ИБ «Дополнительные параметры запуска».

5-8: Параметр ИБ «Основной режим запуска».

5-9: Параметр ИБ «Версия 1С:Предприятия».

5-10: Создание двух (и более) ссылок на одну ИБ.

5-11: Каталоги шаблонов конфигураций.

5-12: Место хранения списка ИБ.

5-13: Конвертация конфигураций с платформы «1С:Предприятие 8.1».

6-0: Глава 6. Работа в пользовательском режиме.

6-1: Работа в обычном интерфейсе. Основные функции интерфейса.

6-2: Расположение форм в рабочей области обычного интерфейса.

6-3: Основные принципы командного интерфейса.

6-4: Новый принцип создания элементов и документов в управляемом интерфейсе.

6-5: Открытие окон в рабочей области.

6-6: Рабочий стол.

6-7: Главное меню в командном интерфейсе.

6-8: Настройка рабочего стола в пользовательском сеансе.

6-9: Настройка командного интерфейса в пользовательском режиме.

6-10: Область оповещений и история действий пользователя.

6-11: Навигация по открываемым формам.

6-12: Ссылки на объекты информационной базы: элементы справочников, документы, …

6-13: Избранное.

6-14: Показатели производительности системы.

6-15: Режим редактирования элементов справочников.

6-16: Иерархическое отображение списков.

6-17: Множественное выделение в списках.

7-0: Глава 7. Базовые приемы работы в конфигураторе.

7-1: Дерево объектов.

7-2: Понятие "метаданные".

7-3: Выгрузка/загрузка ИБ.

7-4: Окно редактирования объекта.

7-5: Палитра свойств.

7-6: Редактирование свойств для нескольких объектов, с помощью палитры свойств.

7-7: Окно «Дополнительно».

7-8: Настройка свойств пользовательского режима, запускаемого из конфигуратора.

7-9: Настройка параметров конфигуратора.

7-10: Сохранение конфигурации и запуск пользовательского режима.

7-11: Режим сжатия ИБ.

8-0: Глава 8. Средства разработчика.

8-1: Инструменты разработчика.

9-0: Глава 9. Объекты в системе «1С:Предприятие 8».

9-1: Понятие класса и объекта.

9-2: Различные типы информационных систем.

9-3: Объекты конфигурации.

9-4: Объекты встроенного языка.

9-5: Описание новых свойств и методов для стандартных классов.

10-0: Глава 10. База данных.

10-1: Представление конфигурации как базы данных.

10-2: Две парадигмы представления данных: табличная и объектная.

10-3: Масштабируемость ИС: блокировки и производительность.

10-4: Описание структуры базы данных.

11-0: Глава 11. Встроенный язык «1С:Предприятие 8».

11-1: Программный модуль.

11-2: Операторы во встроенном языке.

11-3: Переменные в программных модулях.

11-4: Написание программного кода: язык и регистр.

11-5: Булевская логика.

11-6: Оператор присваивания.

11-7: Простой условный оператор.

11-8: Оператор множественного выбора (case).

11-9: Сокращенная форма условного оператора.

11-10: Оптимизация вычисления логических выражений.

11-11: Использование в условиях выражений типа «Булево».

11-12: Навигация по условному оператору в программном коде.

11-13: Цикл по счетчику.


11-14: Изменение итератора в теле цикла.

11-15: Цикл по условию.

11-16: Цикл по коллекциям.

11-17: Операторы «Продолжить» и «Прервать».

11-18: Оптимизация условия цикла.

11-19: Навигация по циклам в программном коде.

11-20: Виды циклов, цикл с постусловием.

11-21: Предназначение процедур и функций.

11-22: Отличия процедур и функций.

11-23: Описание процедур и функций. Использование шаблонов.

11-24: Параметры процедур и функций.

11-25: Порядок следования процедур и функций.

11-26: Список процедур и функций модуля.

11-27: Навигация по процедурам и функциям.

11-28: Параметры методов: значение по умолчанию.

11-29: Параметры методов: передача по ссылке и по значению.

11-30: Вывод сообщений пользователю.

11-31: Ознакомительные сообщения.

11-32: Создание внешней обработки. Вывод сообщения пользователю.

11-33: Вывод оповещения пользователя.

11-34: Терминирующие сообщения: предупреждение.

11-35: Терминирующие сообщения: вопрос.

11-36: Таймаут для вопроса и предупреждения.

11-37: Контекст выполнения терминирующих сообщений.

11-38: Новый механизм 8.2: сообщение пользователю.

12-0: Глава 12. Примитивные типы данных.

12-1: Примитивные типы данных в «1С:Предприятии 8».

12-2: Работа с типом данных «Строка».

12-3: Функции для работы со строками.

12-4: Работа с типом данных «Число».

12-5: Работа с типом данных «Булево».

12-6: Работа с типом данных «Дата».

12-7: Взаимные преобразования примитивных типов данных в выражениях.

12-8: Функции преобразования примитивных типов данных.

12-9: Приоритеты выполнения арифметических операций.

13-0: Глава 13. Контекст исполнения программного кода.

13-1: Глобальный и локальный контексты.

13-2: Клиентский и серверный контексты.

14-0: Глава14. Объектная техника.

14-1: Конструкторы создания экземпляров класса.

14-2: Деструкторы, уничтожение экземпляров класса.

14-3: Конструкторы по строковому имени.

14-4: Обращение к свойствам и методам объекта.

14-5: Обращение через несколько точек.

15-0: Глава 15. Сервисные средства по написанию кода.

15-1: Цветовое выделение конструкций.

15-2: Закладки в модулях.

15-3: Комментарии в программном модуле.

15-4: Группировка конструкций.

15-5: Предназначение контекстной подсказки.

15-6: Вызов контекстной подсказки. Обращение к доступным свойствам и методам.

15-7: Подсказка свойств и методов объекта.

15-8: Свойства и методы глобального контекста в подсказке.

15-9: Подсказка возвращаемого значения.

15-10: Подсказка вида справочника, документа при присваивании значения реквизиту/переменной.

15-11: Настройка контекстной подсказки.

15-12: Форматирование текста.

15-13: Классификация ошибок. Проверка модуля на синтаксис.

15-14: Ошибки во время исполнения программного кода.

15-15: Проверка конфигурации.

15-16: Шаблоны текста.

15-17: Настройка редактора текстов и модулей.

15-18: Применение автозамены шаблонов.

16-0: Глава 16. Основные объекты конфигурации.

16-1: Классы объектов в информационных системах.

16-2: Скорость получения отчетов.

16-3: Классы объектов в «1С:Предприятии 8».

17-0: Глава17. Виды учета.

17-1: Управленческий и регламентированный учеты.

17-2: Оперативный учет и расчет заработной платы.


*- Произвольные отчеты (10 видео-уроков, 1 час 20 минут)
    * http://depositfiles.com/files/19x0p4ir9* 

*- 5 видеоуроков: Расшифровки в отчетах СКД (62 минуты)*
    * http://depositfiles.com/files/7ce9ovnbs 


*1. Решение оперативных задач:*
    * http://depositfiles.com/files/prcbhtbtx 
- решение оперативной задачи (19 видео-уроков, 2 часа 50 мин)

*2. Решение оперативных задач:*
    * http://depositfiles.com/files/ncdc94un0 
- 6 видеоуроков, 1 час 1 минута по аттестационной задаче "Реализация бюджетирования"

*3. Решение расчетной задачи:
** http://depositfiles.com/files/ksyoqjzc7 
- решение расчетной задачи (10 видео-уроков, 1 час 31 минута)

*4. Бизнес-процессы:*
    * http://depositfiles.com/files/2cp04haxv 
- решение задачи по бизнес-процессам (4 видео-урока, 27 минут)

*5. Управляемые формы:*
    * http://depositfiles.com/files/03ev0y9xk 
- Отличия обычных и управляемых форм. Работа с управляемыми формами
(18 видео-уроков, 3 часа 46 мин)

    * http://depositfiles.com/files/8t5u362cd 
- Функциональные опции - новый объект, появившийся в платформе 8.2, рассматриваются варианты его применения.(1 видео-урок, 11 мин) (пароль к архиву "Функциональные опции" *54321*)

----------

evil18 (26.01.2012), Pyro123 (17.01.2012), Susirya (18.10.2011), ThunderUA (20.02.2013)

----------


## dabro5

*Павел Чистов.* 
*Полный курс*
*Комплексная подготовка программистов 1С: Предприятие 8.2*

edu1c_ru_01.rar http://depositfiles.com/files/u48vx0t2b

edu1c_ru_02.rar http://depositfiles.com/files/3cr5jyvnu

edu1c_ru_03.rar http://depositfiles.com/files/wqpkw4dim

edu1c_ru_04.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/iyxo0tvsc

edu1c_ru_05.rar http://depositfiles.com/files/n79hjb90c

edu1c_ru_06.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/9xgypni7g

edu1c_ru_07.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/h6jp9molg

edu1c_ru_08.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/6c0tb9moy

edu1c_ru_09.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/458uswyqy

edu1c_ru_10.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/xy8efmwit

edu1c_ru_11.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/irh11wgif

edu1c_ru_12.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/q4f5fk7ev

edu1c_ru_13.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/o3old2qit

edu1c_ru_14.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/sthjhon2f

edu1c_ru_15.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/c9z69jn9q

edu1c_ru_16.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/sauev4k26

edu1c_ru_17.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/g1ardmhw1

edu1c_ru_18.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/rc7txai7b

edu1c_ru_19.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/12izjclhf

edu1c_ru_20.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/ameadxulo

edu1c_ru_21.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/3f1l2ebu9

edu1c_ru_22.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/tfx42myoi

edu1c_ru_23.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/0l69cnhoe

edu1c_ru_24.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/ezw3szoxm

edu1c_ru_25.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/yypho0uiz

edu1c_ru_26.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/8dd55nnbj

edu1c_ru_27.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/d9a6q4bxb

edu1c_ru_28.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/im42am8sp

edu1c_ru_29.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/k6240f3w0

edu1c_ru_30.7z http://depositfiles.com/files/uveareau9

----------

Skodnik (13.06.2012), Susirya (18.10.2011), ThunderUA (20.02.2013)

----------


## dabro5

Пожаловаться на это сообщение Редактировать сообщение Ответить с цитатой
5 примеров из Мастер-группы Базового курса проекта spec8.ru

Как, собственно, происходит поддержка слушателей…
Есть две стратегии ответов на вопросы :)
формат "Видео-ответ"ов,
Если от участника приходит сложный вопрос, или ответ текстом может допускать неправильную трактовку – на такой вопрос записывается ответ в видео-формате.

Пример 1:
Вопрос:
"Хочу задать небольшой вопрос по теме задания №2. Если создавать свои шаблоны, то можно ли их использовать из разных конфигураций (баз). Если да, то можно ли путь к ним прописать где-то в одном месте, вроде как прописаны пути к обновлениям."

Видео-ответы:
http://depositfiles.com/files/ndet7j4su
http://depositfiles.com/files/d6awvn38l


Пример 2:
Вопрос:

"Вопросы по универсальным коллекциям.

1. В уроке было отмечено, что коллекции структура и соответствие очень похожи. Получается, что структура есть частный случай соответствия с ключом определенного типа. Тогда напрашивается вопрос – для чего был реализован этот частный случай? Возможно, какая-то оптимизация с точки зрения производительности? Или выводы на счет близкой схожести данных коллекций не совсем верные?

2. Было сказано, что универсальные коллекции зачастую используются для обработки данных. Одним из важных показателей скорости обработки данных является скорость поиска. Есть ли какая-то сравнительная характеристика для данного показателя при использовании различных коллекций? Есть мнение, что скорость поиска в соответствии выше чем, например, в таблице значений.

3.Одним из отличий таблицы значений от массива названа возможность построения индексов. Можно поподробнее узнать, что это такое?"

Видео-ответы:
http://depositfiles.com/files/ne47tel8q
http://depositfiles.com/files/mxzu8ecb7

----------


## jedymaster

У кого есть видео по управляемым формам выложите пожалуйста.

---------- Post added at 09:58 ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 ----------




> 1. Решение оперативных задач:
>     * http://depositfiles.com/files/prcbhtbtx 
> - решение оперативной задачи (19 видео-уроков, 2 часа 50 мин)
> 
> 2. Решение оперативных задач:
>     * http://depositfiles.com/files/ncdc94un0 
> - 6 видеоуроков, 1 час 1 минута по аттестационной задаче "Реализация бюджетирования"
> 
> 3. Решение расчетной задачи:
> ...


Ссылки не работают если кто то скачал поделитесь пожалуйста, с меня пиво!!

----------


## IAmChukcha

Есть ли у кого видео по подготовке к специалисту с курсов Чистова "Курс подготовки к Аттестации на «1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2»". Если есть, просьба сообщить на почту IAmChukcha@gmail.com.

----------


## Alexkonrad

> Есть ли у кого видео по подготовке к специалисту с курсов Чистова "Курс подготовки к Аттестации на «1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2»". Если есть, просьба сообщить на почту IAmChukcha@gmail.com.


Ни чё се у Вас запросы. Рано Вы их хотите, они только проводятся и защищены. 

 *!* Могу порекомендовать *сборку материалов (видео, методические материалы, решения всех задач и платформа) для подготовки к 1С:Специалист* (в ней то, что есть на сегодняшний день, и то, что было перечислено ранее в этом топике)

----------

helen55 (12.05.2013)

----------


## bios95

> "Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист" по платформе "1С:Предприятие 8". Версия 8.2"



Файл: Sert_82.7z
Запрашиваемый файл не найден

----------

